# Wiper Problem - Intermittent mode



## jovig (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi guys,

Tried searching through the forum but did not find anything related to my problem. 

DESCRIPTION: Under INTERMITTENT MODE ONLY, wipers will start the cycle but will stop the up stroke at about 30deg. angle and stay there until the next up cycle where they move on to complete the up stroke and back down.

So basically, this is how it goes: up 30 deg. jam at this position. From this position, complete the stroke at the next cycle.

Does not occur every time. Sometimes they behave normally, some other time you can notice a jolt at the 30 deg. position but they keep on to complete the full wipe cycle.

At normal or high speed, it's all ok. No problems.

Thanks in advance for all the help you guys can provide.


----------

